# Annual Rockford "Classic Bicycle Show & Swap"



## DEBUTANTE (Nov 11, 2016)

Sunday, November 20, 2016 
Hoffman House, Rockford IL


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 14, 2016)

What time is the swap meet at and what is the address to the Hoffman House?


----------



## DEBUTANTE (Nov 14, 2016)

09:00 - 2:00pm
Hoffman House (connected to Holiday Inn)
7550 E. State St, Rockford IL

Early bird 7:30a.m. - 8:45a.m. $10.00
Admission 9:00a.m. $5.00


----------



## Barto (Nov 19, 2016)

I used to visit Rockford all the time.  it the swap at the clock tower?  After the swap, you can visit the Antiques Mall down near Alpine e street


----------



## the tinker (Nov 19, 2016)

No , the swap is not at the Clocktower. you exit the [90] tollway at the same exit as for the Clocktower, bus. 20. State St.
The Clocktower is on the East side of 90.
The Holiday Inn is on the West side of [90] the tollway. Use the same exit but go west under 90 on bus.20. It's a block or so down on the north side. Make a right on n.bell School rd.  I think a Burger king is on the corner.
This show is about an hour west of Chicago.
Holiday Inn allows no one to sell bikes or parts in the parking lot. Some deals do happen as guys pull in with the typical truckload of bikes or a couple bikes in their van and attempt to sell some stuff without having to go inside to pay for a swap space. Space is limited for selling and is jammed in tight.  The hotel takes a dim view of anyone setting up and trying to sell stuff outside as the parking lot is pretty full of hotel guest's vehicles.  you will be stopped.........how ever I have seen lots of deals go down in the parking lot and have bought ballooners { the only bikes I like} right off pick-up trucks and vans as they pull in.
This show is geared mainly to the Stingray crowd but old stuff does show up.
I bought this Colson, inside at the show and this Murray out of the back of a van  outside. I coughed up 400 for the Colson] and 50 bucks for the Murray.







 Another Caber bought this Elgin out in the parking lot . 
So...... don't believe the bs. that nothing "old" shows up here.


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 19, 2016)

the tinker said:


> No , the swap is not at the Clocktower. you exit the [90] tollway at the same exit as for the Clocktower, bus. 20. State St.
> The Clocktower is on the East side of 90.
> The Holiday Inn is on the West side of [90] the tollway. Use the same exit but go west under 90 on bus.20. It's a block or so down on the north side. Make a right on n.bell School rd.  I think a Burger king is on the corner.
> This show is about an hour west of Chicago.
> ...


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 19, 2016)

By the way that elgin was the sweetest prewar non schwinn at the show. 
I'd know Lol
Dave is right you never know what will show up.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2016)

There was plenty for everyone at the rockford show and swap.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 20, 2016)

More pics from today. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

